# Sea Comanche



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my Sea Comanche model. Built from the 1/72 scale Italeri kit of the RAH-66 Comanche.

It's been adapted to fit the descriptions in James Cobb's books about the stealth destroyer USS Cunningham. I've equiped it with sonar buoy, torpedoes and enhanced hellfires. It also has a search and targeting radar above the rotor mast.

Hope you like it. It was nice to build another kit that's been in my stash for too long.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/SeaComanche.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/SeaComancheSide.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/SeaComancheTop.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/SeaComancheCockpit.jpg


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Another cool build. Did you kitbash the add-ons or scratch build them?

I haven't seen those type of blades with the "turn" on the end before. Is that a real fe feature or does it come from the book? If real, how does it aid flight, if you know, that is? 

James


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

looks good! nice work


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build, always liked rotary wing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!
If only. It was cool chopper. The company I work at lost a major avionics contract when it was cancelled.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Great job, it looks good in that color. A nice way to clear an old kit from the stash.
Els


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Most of the Comanche came like that out of the box. The rotors are the real deal as is the kinked tail plane and shrouded tail rotor.

I suspect the kinked rotor blades aided in it's stealth. Don't know if it was for radar suppression or noise. They are somewhat stubby as well.

The only things I added were the rotor mast radar (one of those handy buttons), and the weapons and decals from a Hasagawa Seahawk kit. I had to cutdown the torpedoes so they would fit in the internal weapons bay.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Xenodyssey.....s.moe, here....Nice work, Your build looks excellent.....Love the pic's........s.moe........out.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! You did a great job.

Steve


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build, love the Navy scheme! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

